# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  Trump Kills The Tea Party

## Todd

After all he is really bomb diggity good at bankruptcy....





> After claiming to be the greatest at just about everything, Donald Trump has finally found an area where he can stake a credible claim. By negotiating a disastrous budget deal with Democrats, the President could become the greatest creator of government debt in the history of the country. While Trump is selling the two-year deal as a major victory because it increases military spending and removes the possibility of a government shutdown for two years, in reality, the agreement to suspend the debt ceiling and push annual deficits even further above the trillion dollar mark may only succeed in destroying the Republican Party as we know it.
> 
> The Tea Party wave of 2009 and 2010, a Republican movement born in reaction to the budget blowouts of the Obama Presidency, is now officially dead. Its ironic that as Trump hammered the final nail into the Tea Partys coffin, no one seemed happier than the corpse itself! There was hardly a word of discomfort from all the Republican Senators and Congressmen who had so loudly railed against debt when the other party occupied the White House. There is simply no legitimate way that Republicans will ever be able to argue again that they are the party of fiscal discipline. They may try, but only the most partisan and credulous voters will buy it.
> 
> CNBCs Rick Santelli, the unofficial godfather of the Tea Party, should at least speak a few words at its funeral, and perhaps take the opportunity to reconsider his admiration for the man who murdered it. But dont hold your breath. Trump has accomplished something Obama never could: convincing Republicans to abandon any remaining conservative principals to support massive increases in the size of government, without any regard for how much money will have to be borrowed to make it possible!
> 
> 
> As I laid out in a commentary I wrote just before Trump took office in January of 2017, Republican bona fides on the issue of fiscal responsibility were never that strong to begin with. In fact, deficits have tended to expand faster under Republican presidents. Given the reputation of each party this may strike some as a surprise. But it makes sense when you consider the politics.
> 
> ...

----------


## jkr

yup! try complaining about ANYTHING now to his "base" they dont care!

cause he, and they, are democrats

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Tea Party was infiltrated and co-opted pretty much right from the start by neocons. The end game has arrived, with them currently calling for anyone “libertarian” to be purged from the GOP.

----------


## angelatc

> The Tea Party was infiltrated and co-opted pretty much right from the start by neocons. The end game has arrived, with them currently calling for anyone “libertarian” to be purged from the GOP.


Massie and Paul are next, no doubt.  Waiting for the ''this isn't the hill to die on'' squad to show up.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The Tea Party wave of 2009 and 2010, a Republican movement born in  reaction to the budget blowouts of the Obama Presidency, is now  officially dead. Its ironic that as Trump hammered the final nail into  the Tea Partys coffin, no one seemed happier than the corpse itself!  There was hardly a word of discomfort from all the Republican Senators  and Congressmen who had so loudly railed against debt when the other  party occupied the White House.


Indeed




> There is simply no legitimate way that  Republicans will ever be able to argue again that they are the party of  fiscal discipline. They may try, but only the most partisan and  credulous voters will buy it.


One would certainly hope so.




> If the economy slows significantly, as I suspect it will in the near  term, we may see annual deficits in the multi-trillion dollar range  almost immediately.


From 2007 (bubble peak) to 2009 (bust trough), the deficit increased about 700%. 

In today's terms, that would mean a $7 trillion deficit.

I don't expect it to be that high, but half that is very plausible, and more than enough to be devastating.

----------


## Todd

> yup! try complaining about ANYTHING now to his "base" they dont care!
> 
> cause he, and they, are democrats


To be objective, that's because his base aren't made up of fiscal economic conservatives who have a basic understanding of the economy.  It's made up of disenfranchised working class American's who want their jobs back and borders secured.   Whether they are ignorant hypocrites or just don't care makes no difference.

----------


## Todd

> The Tea Party was infiltrated and co-opted pretty much right from the start by neocons. The end game has arrived, with them currently calling for anyone “libertarian” to be purged from the GOP.


Buckley started that back in the late 50's.  But I agree....even the little ground libertarians made back in since the turn of the century has probably seen it's end

----------


## dannno

> Massie and Paul are next, no doubt.  Waiting for the ''this isn't the hill to die on'' squad to show up.


Stop kidding yourself, nobody here gives a $#@! if anybody fights this bloated budget.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> To be objective, that's because his base aren't made up of fiscal economic conservatives who have a basic understanding of the economy.  It's made up of disenfranchised working class American's who want their jobs back and borders secured.   Whether they are ignorant hypocrites or just don't care makes no difference.


That certainly applies to a lot of Trump supporters. But really, it’s a matter of priorities. Let’s be generous and assume that fiscal conservatism is something that most on the “right” really do agree with.

The problem arises when the teocons immediately put fiscal conservatism on the back burner for their neoconservative foreign policy goals (think Cotton and Cruz for starters). And then they get their money and their policy. The age-old warfare/welfare “compromise”.

Likewise, many Trump supporters put fiscal conservatism on the back burner because they believe it might lead to border security and immigration solutions, and hinder the onslaught of the Democratic Socialists. Unfortunately, they will probably get very little out of the deal.

----------


## Aratus

DONALD JOHN TRUMP =/=  TEA PARTY circa 2o10

----------


## Aratus

i KNOW that DJT is worse than the RINOs  the TEA PARTY took to task in 2010.

----------


## timosman

> i think DJT is worse than the RINOs  the TEA PARTY took to task in 2010.


thank you for letting us know

----------


## Aratus

> thank you for letting us know


HE ADDED TO THE DEBT... BIGLY. HUGELY. THUSLY. PERIOD.

----------

